# UPDATED - Really worried about my reaction at gender scan



## Lilli

Hello, 
I'm new to this section :wave: 

I desperately want this baby to be a boy and am so scared of my reaction if it turns out to be a girl :nope: My scan is on the 26th of March and hopefully we'll find out then. I think if they cant tell at the NHS one, we'll have to have a private one to find out. I need to know in advance in case it is a girl. 
I really am dreading it, i just know i'll cry and i'm not even 100% sure why i so desperately don't want a girl... I have a very poor relationship with my own mother so i guess it stems from there.
I just don't want to be upset at the scan and upset DH. :cry:

Please someone give me some advice on how to calm down and not get upset about it?!

I'm sure if it is a girl i'll be fine once 'she' is here, just the idea of it now :( 
i feel like an awful mummy to baby already, just cos i'm so unsure of it...


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: try and convince yourself its a girl and then it'll not be so bad if it is. Look at cute girls clothing. Remember that just coz u had a bad relationship with your mum doesn't mean the same will happen with you and your daughter xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:

wss^^^ think of baby as a girl and try get that in ur head before.

im having a scan 23rd march iv convinced myself baby will be a girl and have thought of all the nice things and positives about a girl so i dont get so upset. if its a boy ill leap of the table and high five everyone :haha:

p.s i had a strained relationship with my mum and i was worried about it when she come out a girl.
but we have an amazing relationship and i love my daughter in a way. me and my mum never could


----------



## Lilli

thank you for your reply. 
i know, i just feel like crying and daren't say anything to DH. Not like he'd be cross or anything, he'd just worry and be upset for me...
Funny thing is, i think he'd quite like a girl.
I did meet a lady with a really cute little girl at a toddler group and i thought maybe it wouldn't be so bad. I guess being aware of how bad my relationship with my mother is, would make me not like that with my daughter, if it is a girl.
Makes my heart sink when i think about it. Loosing sleep over it too and there is nothing i can do! 
Sorry, pointless whinge, just can't say this to hubby until i'm calmer so this is my only out let.


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi I just wanted to wish you luck for your scan when you have it, I hope you hear blue.

Where in Hertfordshire are you from? I love it Herts to x


----------



## Lilli

foxiechick1 said:


> Hi I just wanted to wish you luck for your scan when you have it, I hope you hear blue.
> 
> Where in Hertfordshire are you from? I love it Herts to x

Thank you :)
Just trying to prepare myself. I'm so emotional at the moment anyway i just don't think i'll be able to hold my reaction in!
Scan is on the 26th of March. 
We live in St Albans and luckily this scan is here too. Baby will be born in Watford like Adrian was. 
What about you?


----------



## foxiechick1

I live in Sawbridgeworth, not long moved from Hertford. St Albans is gorgeous.

I know what you mean about trying to hold it in, that's why I didn't find out at my scan am hoping I won't get any GD once baby is here if it's a boy.....feelings are funny things aren't they make us feel so messed up! :nope:

Sending you all my :blue::blue::blue::blue: dust xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

my scan is 23rd so not far off urs x


----------



## Lilli

foxiechick1 said:


> I live in Sawbridgeworth, not long moved from Hertford. St Albans is gorgeous.
> 
> I know what you mean about trying to hold it in, that's why I didn't find out at my scan am hoping I won't get any GD once baby is here if it's a boy.....feelings are funny things aren't they make us feel so messed up! :nope:
> 
> Sending you all my :blue::blue::blue::blue: dust xx

Wow, i dont know if i'd be able to wait until delivery day to find out! but then yes, can totally understand, once you are holding baby it'll all be ok. 
Sending you lots of :pink::pink::pink::pink: dust then? xxx


----------



## Lilli

babyhopes2010 said:


> my scan is 23rd so not far off urs x

I know, really not long to go now... fingers crossed for :blue: :)
I'm going on holiday on friday for a week, so back following friday and then scan on tuesday. 
Problem i'm having now is that quite a few people know i'd prefer a boy and i dont want them commenting either way... I dont know what i'll say in response. :shrug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good Luck :) x


----------



## foxiechick1

Lilli said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> I live in Sawbridgeworth, not long moved from Hertford. St Albans is gorgeous.
> 
> I know what you mean about trying to hold it in, that's why I didn't find out at my scan am hoping I won't get any GD once baby is here if it's a boy.....feelings are funny things aren't they make us feel so messed up! :nope:
> 
> Sending you all my :blue::blue::blue::blue: dust xx
> 
> Wow, i dont know if i'd be able to wait until delivery day to find out! but then yes, can totally understand, once you are holding baby it'll all be ok.
> Sending you lots of :pink::pink::pink::pink: dust then? xxxClick to expand...


I'll take it thank you lol xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Lilli said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> my scan is 23rd so not far off urs x
> 
> I know, really not long to go now... fingers crossed for :blue: :)
> I'm going on holiday on friday for a week, so back following friday and then scan on tuesday.
> Problem i'm having now is that quite a few people know i'd prefer a boy and i dont want them commenting either way... I dont know what i'll say in response. :shrug:Click to expand...

same with me. but at the same time i dont want them commiserating e if lo is a girl id be v v offended. im actually warming to the idea of having a girl. i just looked at freyas old clothes:cloud9:


----------



## Lilli

Oh that is good :thumbup: Some days i think i'm ok with baby maybe being a girl but then i change my mind again. Thinking i need to talk to OH about it properly before scan day...


----------



## Lilli

So, it's a girl... but i'm surprisingly ok!
I had a major wobble and a few tears in the hospital but then had a word and told myself how lucky we are to be having a healthy baby and i think i'm ok...
maybe slightly in denial that she made a mistake and it'll come out a boy but even i could see, very plainly that there was NOTHING between babys legs.
Hmmm, feeling a bit on the edge and emotional, but not as devestated as i feared, so a good thing i guess :shrug: :thumbup:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Congrats on your pink bundle! I think it will just take time to warm up to the idea, but I'm sure when she is here, you'll be over the moon! xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats :) x


----------



## embeth

congrats on your baby girl :) i'm sure in time you will begin to love the idea..i'm getting used the idea of boy number 3, still have the wish I was having a girl feeling tho..getting easier with time tho and only been a week since I found out.

btw..lilli and foxiechick1 - I am in welwyn Garden Ciy..small world!!


----------



## Lilli

Thank you ladies :flower:
I've surprised myself really. I've told a few family and friends now and everyone is so excited for me it's starting to rub off. 
Just hope her big brother likes her and they'll play together...
I keep thinking about my friends who are struggling to conceive and that gives me a mental kick to stop being silly. 

Embeth, i work in WGC :) Very small world indeed :thumbup: Is there a soft play in WGC?


----------



## embeth

yeah there is one at gosling sport centre and a vv small one in the shopping centre in town. Also a big one 10 mins away in Hatfield x


----------



## Hotbump

Congrats :D


----------



## onetwothreebp

Congrats on your daughter!

Out of all my friends, the sweetest sibling set I've ever seen is my friend's 4 year old son and his baby sister.


----------



## bassdesire

I do rally get the not wanting a girl because of the horrible mother daughter relationship I had/have. And of course I now have two girls. Oh boy, maybe a third, too...

Anyways there's hope:) I have made it a daily point to be the opposite of my mom, especially with my girls. I am the mother I didn't get, and you can be, too! That's the beauty in the forest.

Hugs.


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations on your pink bundle! I am sure she will be gorgeous 

Embeth it is a small world! You're not far up the road at all! Congrats on your blue bundle! I had my 2nd blue bundle on 11th! xx


----------

